# A $1000 Bet, Ryan Reynolds, P90X and much More!



## amiripped (Nov 20, 2007)

I made a bet with a friend back in April about whether I could get as ripped as Ryan Reynolds in about 5 months without changing my diet (deadline was August - my birthday). Please see for yourself the progress and let me know what you think.

You can see all the details of the bet and go vote on the outcome at Am I Ripped.com

Most of this progress was done using P90X. I also added a whole bunch of cardio work, trained for 2 triathlons and in the last month was working out 2-3 times a day. In that last month I also added several workouts out of the Gym Jones regimen. I did the 300 workout, did a whole bunch of rowing and used the medicine ball to do all kinds of serious core training. This was all to counter the fact that I was eating my normal food and probably was not consuming enough protein.

The site has now evolved into much more and we think that this community might really enjoy what we're doing. Please check it out and let us know what you think. We're more than happy to hear comments, criticisms, accolades and just about any other feedback you might have.

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2007)

amiripped welcome to IM!


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 23, 2007)

Interesting....whats a P90X?


----------



## KeenanB13 (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a pretty durastic transformation, especially in such a short time, good work man you have my respects.

I went from 145 in 9th grade, pretty much skinny and no muscle about 5'8'' to 6'0 173lbs 8% BF 3 years later with 100% more muscle and definition, but thats with regular lifting and the last 6 months I just changed how I eat. Replacing all the bad foods with healthier ones and elimination pop compleatly. And it's sped up my results, I wish I would have done it sooner.


----------

